# Aston Martin DB9 Project awesome detail



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Hi All,

I was lucky enough today to get my hands on my best mate's DB9, we have been meaing to get it detailed ready for a very special occasion which I'm looking forward to soon (someone is being stripped of their freedom!! )

I went overboard with the afters pic's but not many befores and we had to get a move on...........























































Slapped wrist over his washing technique.............










Interior..............(How many sunglasses does one man need?!?!)










The process was..........

*Wash*
Washed with Swiftjons special Costco shampoo as a trial (Not bad Johnny boy :thumb
Clayed with Meg's quick clay
Snowfoam used was BH Autofoam
Washed using various mitt's and brushes

*Wheels*
Tyres cleaned using G101 and APC
Wheels with Bilberry, AS Tardis.
Polished with SRP and a coat of Colly 845 IW
Dressed with Zaino Z16
*
Engine bay *
Cleaned with CG Orange degreaser
Dressed with 303 AP

*Interior*
Dash cleaned with APC
Leather with Glipetone (Mmmmmm the smell!!)
Trim sealed with Z8
Windows with Megs glass cleaner
*
Paint*
Polished using Meg's #80 Speed glaze
A layer of Project Awesome applied
Finished with a splash of Zymol field glaze (I'm told they come out of the factory wearing this??)

Onto the during pic's..........




























Chilling.............










Upto mischeif!!...........










Me on the G220..........










Engine bay..........























































Me playing "lets see if I fit in the back".......................short answer NO!!










Lines in the headlining!!............(I thought it looked cool )



















Not the straightest line but I was upside down!! :lol:

Planning more mischeif...........










Finished pic's before we went out for a spin :car::car:.........






















































































































Z16 applied...........



















Off to Mcd's we went for a few healthy salads  and then more pic's..........
















































































































































































































And finished....................., Sorry for loads of pic's!

To finish, Project awesome left a superb finish which should last a while, the wheels came up great and made the car really.

Great day, great company, weather was spot on, food and drink all day, what more do you need............:thumb:

Thanks for looking/reading my thread and please post good/bad comments.

Cheers

Howard

:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Looking good! Did you do an IPA wipedown after the #80?


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

Great work mate and what a beautiful car :argie:


----------



## drmole (Apr 16, 2010)

very nice astons are stuning


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

drmole said:


> very nice astons are stuning


well said that man


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Well that was a treat that I wasn't expecting!

Great job there Howard! How did you find the Project Awesome to use?


----------



## ash888 (Apr 29, 2010)

WOW! amazing work.


----------



## chris3boro (May 12, 2008)

Awesome.

Isn't it a DBS though? Or has it just been made to look like one?


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2010)

nice work howard as usual mate :thumb:


----------



## ABGT170 (Feb 20, 2008)

chris3boro said:


> Awesome.
> 
> Isn't it a DBS though? Or has it just been made to look like one?


Neither, by the look of it a standard DB9, and all the better for it. Colour is similar to what most DBSs seem to get ordered in though.

Great detail on a fantastic machine!


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Clark said:


> Looking good! Did you do an IPA wipedown after the #80?


Sorry Clark forgot to add that bit, yeah it was the first time I'd used IPA!! :lol: (IPA:newbie



R32rob said:


> Well that was a treat that I wasn't expecting!
> 
> Great job there Howard! How did you find the Project Awesome to use?


Hi Rob,

PA was a dream to use, as easy as anything I've had to buff off and the finish says it all.

:thumb:


----------



## tamandlee (Mar 14, 2010)

you can never have too many pics of an Aston. Also like how you got the wheels lined up in the country lane shots. Very good work sir, just have to hope now the weather holds for its big day!!


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

tamandlee said:


> just have to hope now the weather holds for its big day!!


Cheers lad, fingers crossed on the weather, is it weird that I was worred about the ribbon scratching the car!!


----------



## tamandlee (Mar 14, 2010)

HC1001 said:


> Cheers lad, fingers crossed on the weather, is it weird that I was worred about the ribbon scratching the car!!


lol, try and stretch the ribbon before it is fitted or it will stretch whilst driving and end up flapping around as I found out when using the 156 as a wedding car, you spend all your time whilst driving thinking "My blxxdy paintwork" rather than trying to keep the groom calm lol :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks very nice Howrad, cracking work fella.
Astons do come up nice when treated correctly.:thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

how was the PA applied? Also, can I ask what the curing time for it was?

Car looks stunning in the afters. Very good job sir!


----------



## FrazzleTC (Jul 4, 2009)

Fantastic work and that is a beautiful car.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work fella :thumb:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

scottbt said:


> Looks very nice Howrad, cracking work fella.
> Astons do come up nice when treated correctly.:thumb:


Cheers Scott.........:thumb:



amiller said:


> how was the PA applied? Also, can I ask what the curing time for it was?
> 
> Car looks stunning in the afters. Very good job sir!


The PA was applied using a LCC finishing pad with the G220 on speed 4 (ish) and then left in the shade for about 90mins (doing all the other bits and bobs), buffed off with ease credit to PB.

Thanks for the comments.

H


----------



## dan89 (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice job! :thumb: pretty dirty condition to start with....cant be that old with the clear rear lights?


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

chris3boro said:


> Awesome.
> 
> Isn't it a DBS though? Or has it just been made to look like one?


Hi mate, its a DB9 with the clear lights :thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

ooooh, soo niice!


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice turnaround :thumb:


----------



## ThcKid (Apr 9, 2010)

Lovely car and awesome work :thumb:

Maybe you could get a microfibre ribbon for the big day??? :lol:


----------



## dan89 (Apr 27, 2010)

dan89 said:


> Nice job! :thumb: pretty dirty condition to start with....cant be that old with the clear rear lights?


Forgot to ask...what was with the headlining and the streaks? Did you get rid of them?


----------



## tamandlee (Mar 14, 2010)

dan89 said:


> Forgot to ask...what was with the headlining and the streaks? Did you get rid of them?


do you mean the lines he hoovered into the headlining as you would a floor mat? :thumb:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

dan89 said:


> Forgot to ask...what was with the headlining and the streaks? Did you get rid of them?





tamandlee said:


> do you mean the lines he hoovered into the headlining as you would a floor mat? :thumb:


Spot on tamandlee :thumb: took me a while to do and was something a little different.................:lol:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Well, well, well Howard you have been quiet for a while and then you pop up with this.......................:doublesho

Very nice work mate and the colour shows up brilliantly with PA.................:thumb:

The wheels certainly made a great overall final finish to the car and I notice that it's not only the 'Detailing' items your buying from the US, nice T-Shirt............:thumb:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> Well, well, well Howard you have been quiet for a while and then you pop up with this.......................:doublesho
> 
> Very nice work mate and the colour shows up brilliantly with PA.................:thumb:
> 
> The wheels certainly made a great overall final finish to the car and I notice that it's not only the 'Detailing' items your buying from the US, nice T-Shirt............:thumb:


Hi Si,

This has been my first thread in a while and it was a "special" one, back down to earth soon though......................I have a Range rover sport to do which has been washed with a brillow pad :tumbleweed:, looking forward to it though............:thumb:

Regarding the T-shirt, I'm a massive fan of A&F and Hollister which means I have to be very careful with the luggage allowance (I steal the wifes!!), Not too bad now though as I just nip down the road to Hollister at the trafford centre , next time your near me i'll show you around...........:thumb:

H

:thumb:


----------



## b3n76 (May 16, 2009)

ABGT170 said:


> Neither, by the look of it a standard DB9, and all the better for it. Colour is similar to what most DBSs seem to get ordered in though.
> 
> Looks like older model DB9 with sports pack and someone's upgraded to clear rear lights.Very nice :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

HC1001 said:


> Hi Si,
> 
> This has been my first thread in a while and it was a "special" one, back down to earth soon though......................I have a Range rover sport to do which has been washed with a brillow pad :tumbleweed:, looking forward to it though............:thumb:
> 
> ...


Back down to earth? RRS is a pretty nice job to do also mate, watch out for the lamps on it, I hear they were designed by a muppet...........:lol:

Yeah I like A&F and Hollister, always spend a few quid in both when over in the US, I do find it a shame that they are now in the UK though as you see so many people with them on nowadays..........

Keep up the good work though Howard........:thumb:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> Back down to earth? RRS is a pretty nice job to do also mate, watch out for the lamps on it, I hear they were designed by a muppet...........:lol:
> 
> Yeah I like A&F and Hollister, always spend a few quid in both when over in the US, I do find it a shame that they are now in the UK though as you see so many people with them on nowadays..........
> 
> Keep up the good work though Howard........:thumb:


I know what you mean lad, my stuff was always a little more exclusive as it is now they are in the UK. Next on my list to buy is a pair of flip flops!!

:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

HC1001 said:


> I know what you mean lad, my stuff was always a little more exclusive as it is now they are in the UK. Next on my list to buy is a pair of flip flops!!
> 
> :thumb:


:lol:


----------

